# Boat trailers



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

I have been trying to find a used trailer for my Crystal 16 but haven't had much luck. What should I expect to pay for a galvanized bunk trailer to fit a 16' skiff? I have had quotes from $900 - 1600 for trailers from LoadRite, Bear, Venture, etc. 

Just want to be sure I am not getting ripped off since there aren't a lot of options for galvanized or aluminum trailers here in the midwest.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

My new continental galvanized tilt trailer was about $900 when I got it a year and a half ago. It works great.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Firecat. Just the kind of information I needed. I am looking at a Loadrite trailer Model 16150076DW with side guides that I think will work for about that price.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I did price out cheaper aluminum trailers too, the cheaper ones I found were in the $1500 range from magic tilt. 

I actually bought a rolls axle aluminum trailer before for about $900, it was called there bronze line. It was so flimsy it twisted when I put the boat on it so I returned it and decided good old steel is the way to go for me.


----------



## Rogersar24 (Dec 22, 2010)

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/3566599205.html


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

I've been looking for a new trailer for my hpx. It came on a cheaper galvanized trailer. I want something along the lines of the ramlin or the ones that come with the mavericks. If I find one mine will be up for sale soon. Where should I look?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Loadmaster is the best on the market and great to wrk w/ getting parts etc.


http://loadmaster.tampaits.com/


----------

